# Implanon contraceptive



## Thouvenel (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to bill the Implanon implant?  There are several of us debating which codes are more accurate...11976 AND 11981, or just 11983?

Thanks for the help


----------



## pjhancock (Dec 21, 2012)

We use 11981 with V25.5 dx and J7307 for the drug.  This is how our pharm rep said to bill it and we've always gotten paid with no problems.


----------



## kimberlyapetro (Dec 21, 2012)

11976 is not a code for Implanon or Nexplanon. It is only for the removal of Norplant. It is pretty much an obsolete code. If you are removing an Implanon and inserting a new one the code is 11983 with the appropriate drug code. If there is just an insertion the code is 11981 with the appropriate drug code.


----------

